# 1st Annual Ski Sundown Brewers Fest - 9/23/2006



## Greg (Aug 18, 2006)

Got this from a contact at the mountain:



> Keep in mind the 1st annual Ski Sundown Brewers Fest. 23SEP06 3:00pm-7:00pm. This fest will feature brewers from Pubs and breweries all over CT and only from CT. Should be fun.(benefits STRIDE as part of Ski Sundown's adaptive program)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 18, 2006)

Where's the closest lodging?


----------



## 2knees (Aug 18, 2006)

Greg you going?  I'll get a crew together and show up for sure.  Most of my friends dont ski, but they sure do drink.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2006)

I mentioned this to the life.  Surprisingly, she was all about going?  Hopefully I can get the picture done for my Sundown card the same day.


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2006)

I mentioned it to my wife today and she's into it too. Now we just need to decide whether we'll bring the kiddies or not. Is that bad?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2006)

Greg said:


> I mentioned it to my wife today and she's into it too. Now we just need to decide whether we'll bring the kiddies or not. Is that bad?



We need to decide what to do with the dogs. ;-)  Not that tough of a decision for us.  The move to Southbury will be paying off right away.  We have dog/baby sitters 10 minutes away in Woodbury.


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2006)

More info:

http://news.alpinezone.com/9646/


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2006)

This is next week. Currently my wife and I are still planning on going. Anyone else heading over?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't think I'm going to make it, but you never know...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm 50/50.  If I know an AZer or two will be there I'll make the effort.  If not, there is plenty of painting that needs to be done at our new place.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 17, 2006)

WB dude...how was the move?


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm out.  I have to go to a wedding next weekend.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> WB dude...how was the move?



The move sucked.  On 9/9 we moved half of our stuff into the garage of the house we bought.  On 9/10 we moved the rest of the stuff to my in-laws place.  On 9/11 I drove to Boston for a business trip.  Our Trumbull house closed on 9/12 while I was away.  We closed on our new place in Southbury on 9/14.  So 9/14 - 9/17 we moved everything into the house.  On the 17th I drove to Ithaca to teach an MBA class at Cornell.  I just got back about 2.5 hours ago and started unpacking more boxes.  The saga continues....


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm out.  I have a ton of things to do to the new place.  It looks like I'll have to hold off on meeting some of you guys until the season starts.  Have a few pints for me.


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2006)

Still up in the air. Anyone else going?


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, my wife and I talked about it tonight and we decided to bail on this too...


----------

